# Bremen Caloric Pumping Engine



## modelman1838 (May 22, 2014)

Hi All
Back last year looking on Google I came across an engine that I had not previously heard of before namely the Bremen Caloric Pumping Engine. I don`t think that there are any full size working engines around these days, certainly not here in the UK, but a few model engine have been made when casting its were available but I don`t think they are about these days. This wasn't a problem for me as I now only scratch build preferring to fabricate from plate, sheet and bar stock, but finding what the internal workings looked like did. Again looking on Google I came across a drawing by Sea Dragon Foundry showing a cross section through the engine which although not suitable to scale I thought would just about give me enough information to have a go at building a working model.
I made the power cylinder 1 inch dia, as having built a rider-ericsson that size before I already had a lap, the displacer cylinder I made 1.4 inch dia and stroke 1.1 inch.
It wasn't a particularly difficult engine to make but as with all small hot air engines making the fit between cylinder and piston air tight without any friction is not easy.
On the original engine the walking beam was cast with the word CALORIC cast into it but on the model I have made the beam a brass fabrication with a plate set in either side so it reads CALORIC from both sides.
I will attempt to send a picture of the engine but I always end up with the picture much to large but don`t know how to resize them, maybe someone could help me with this.
Hugh.


----------



## lennardhme (May 22, 2014)

Hugh,
I do enjoy looking at scratch built engines & yours looks great.
How do you get enough time for machining with such a lovely garden ?
cheers,
lennard


----------



## modelman1838 (May 24, 2014)

HI 
 Just thought that I would add a video clip of my previous post showing the engine working

 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xzzwJMsHL8[/ame]


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Jun 8, 2014)

Well done Hugh, you have done a good job to build this engine from scratch. I bought a set of castings for this engine many years ago but a number of the components were prefabricated so I made all new patterns and drew up a set of plans in Autocad. It is not a difficult engine to build but most gratifying to watch it run. I can supply plans and castings for anyone wishing to build this model.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice engine, I can't hear it in the video at all
 I attempted a flame eater and your comment about tolerances is very true, mine never ran
 I keep my failed attempts...
 steve


----------



## robcas631 (Jun 12, 2014)

Beautiful engine!


----------

